# Battery powered romex stapler



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bmailman20 said:


> Has anyone ever seen/used one of these?
> 
> View attachment 30938
> 
> ...


That thing is huge ,and probably will not fit where you'll need it....


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Forgot to mention , the ad actually states that this will cut the time needed to wire a house in HALF! LOL


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Can it fit between 16" studs?
What's it cost?
How much for the staples?
Any interlock, so you don't hit the wire?

Looks cool!, Thanks


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Can it fit between 16" studs? What's it cost? How much for the staples? Any interlock, so you don't hit the wire? Looks cool!, Thanks


Yes, it fits between standard studs. 
$379 for the tool + 2 batteries. $12 for 400 staples. 
Yes, it has a safety that positions the tool around the wire so it cans damage the wire.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

**can't**


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

bmailman20 said:


> Yes, it fits between standard studs.
> $379 for the tool + 2 batteries. $12 for 400 staples.
> Yes, it has a safety that positions the tool around the wire so it_ can't_ damage the wire.


Looks like a money maker especially on MC cable:thumbsup:


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ARROW-Wire-and-Cable-Staple-Gun-3RAY3
I use one of these. No batteries and fits in tight spots, and much cheaper. :thumbup:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

That_Dude said:


> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ARROW-Wire-and-Cable-Staple-Gun-3RAY3
> I use one of these. No batteries and fits in tight spots, and much cheaper. :thumbup:


ya but, can you wire a house in half the time? I guess the telco guys up here have been using them so maybe something to it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That thing is an accident waiting to happen.... :no::no::no:

I can see staples going into the roimex and causing all kinds of trouble.. 

IMO.. the best tool is old school.. a hammer and insulated staple.. they are your friend.. :thumbsup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

B4T said:


> That thing is an accident waiting to happen.... :no::no::no:
> 
> I can see staples going into the roimex and causing all kinds of trouble..
> 
> IMO.. the best tool is old school.. a hammer and insulated staple.. they are your friend.. :thumbsup:


I thought about using insulated staples. Any cost difference from just plain staples?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> I thought about using insulated staples. Any cost difference from just plain staples?


Pennies more.. but the main reason for using insulated staples is they won't dig into the wire like a standard staple will..

If you hit a knot.. the staple will bend and just might cut into the wire...

Using insulated staple just gives you another layer of protection and makes it less likely you will have AFCI's tripping..

Here is a what can happen when a metal object touches both ground and neutral conductor.. 

I had to cut the wall open to fix the problem..


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I just use that black staplegun. Its fine for small jobs. I wouldn't do two houses in a row with one tho. Hell on the wrist. Its fast neat works fine. Yeah it can damage the wire if your not careful but chances are if your too stupid to use the stapler then the trade is going to chew you up and spit you out anyway.

I think I got it from depot for $40? Worth the money for sure. I looked at that electric gun if it was smaller I would have bought it but it just looks big and bulky. Ill squeeze a handle for the extra $340.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

B4T said:


> Pennies more.. but the main reason for using insulated staples is they won't dig into the wire like a standard staple will..
> 
> If you hit a knot.. the staple will bend and just might cut into the wire...
> 
> ...


that is a stupid example

those staples are from an inept insulation installer 

if you know what you are doing and can use a hammer, then you don't need an insulated staple

but if youre a ****** like the person in your example must have been, then not even an insulated staple would help you


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

aftershockews said:


> I thought about using insulated staples. Any cost difference from just plain staples?


Waste of money if it isnt a local requirement.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

B4T said:


> Pennies more.. but the main reason for using insulated staples is they won't dig into the wire like a standard staple will..
> 
> If you hit a knot.. the staple will bend and just might cut into the wire...
> 
> ...


Those pictures are due to the insulation guys from the looks of it.


I am careful with standard staples, but I had this one guy that the boss keeps around , staple the HR's on one job. I went back to check his work and it looked as if he tried to make the romex a permanent part of the structure.

I will check into the insulated ones thought.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

drspec said:


> those staples are from an inept insulation installer


I am trimming out a job now where the hot from one switch box is not making it to that other. I have traced the wire and found out that somewhere between the top plate and the switch box, the cable is broken.

It could have been the insulator, sheetrock guy, or the cabinet installer. Either way I am going to have to fix it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm just posting an example of what can go wrong.. the point is metal object digging into the wire and tripping the AFCI..

That is my reason for using insulated staples.. it wouldn't be the first time a plumber or HVAC guy pulled on one of our wires to move it out of the way..

It slides easily thanks to the plastic protector...


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

B4T said:


> I'm just posting an example of what can go wrong.. the point is metal object digging into the wire and tripping the AFCI..
> 
> That is my reason for using insulated staples.. it wouldn't be the first time a plumber or HVAC guy pulled on one of our wires to move it out of the way..
> 
> It slides easily thanks to the plastic protector...


it's still a metal staple with a plastic protector 
and it can still be driven through a wire if youre a ******

if you don't drive a metal staple too tight you can do the same thing

just don't see the need for the insulated staple


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

drspec said:


> just don't see the need for the insulated staple


Then don't use them.. :thumbsup:

*IF* you get the problem I posted about... you now know how to prevent it in the future..


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

B4T said:


> Then don't use them.. :thumbsup:
> 
> *IF* you get the problem I posted about... you now know how to prevent it in the future..


hire a new insulator?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

drspec said:


> hire a new insulator?


Don't drive the staples in the wire. No matter what kind of staple or stapler you use none of them are idiot proof. The point is to not drive the staple in the wire.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Don't drive the staples in the wire. No matter what kind of staple or stapler you use none of them are idiot proof. The point is to not drive the staple in the wire.


you could never drive an insulated staple in a wire.....because, because.......it's insulated damn it 

that can only happen with a non insulated staple :jester:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

I love this place! :thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

drspec said:


> that is a stupid example
> 
> those staples are from an inept insulation installer
> 
> ...


I pound in staples until the pitch changes when the hammer hits the staple. 

I like insulated staples, especially the pretty red ones. We buy them by the bucket (right up B4T's alley). If I am doing MC, and am too lazy or don't have any 1 1/4" staples, then I just pull the insulator off the staple and drive 'er in so the inspector won't slap me for violating the listing of the staples. :whistling2:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

drspec said:


> that is a stupid example
> 
> those staples are from an inept insulation installer
> 
> ...


Non-insulated staples are hack IMHO I've never seen them used in my area. I've only seen them used down south so I guess it's also ******* !:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

wendon said:


> Non-insulated staples are hack IMHO I've never seen them used in my area. I've only seen them used down south so I guess it's also ******* !:laughing::laughing:


I've seen plenty, and even used them. They haven't been around all that long ya know chief. As my Grandfather would say "By the Jesus, we didn't burn down too many houses using regular staples." :laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> I am trimming out a job now where the hot from one switch box is not making it to that other. I have traced the wire and found out that somewhere between the top plate and the switch box, the cable is broken.
> 
> It could have been the insulator, sheetrock guy, or the cabinet installer. Either way I am going to have to fix it.


Probably a non-insulated staple driven in too far..........:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I've seen plenty, and even used them. They haven't been around all that long ya know chief. As my Grandfather would say "By the Jesus, we didn't burn down too many houses using regular staples." :laughing:


I don't know if my supplier even handles them. I've never seen them up in this area. I'd never use them as they wouldn't stand up to my idea of fine craftsmanship. :whistling2::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I pound in staples until the pitch changes when the hammer hits the staple.
> 
> I like insulated staples, especially the pretty red ones. We buy them by the bucket (right up B4T's alley). If I am doing MC, and am too lazy or don't have any 1 1/4" staples, then I just pull the insulator off the staple and drive 'er in so the inspector won't slap me for violating the listing of the staples. :whistling2:


I'm using an insulated staple that is listed for MC cable.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Next day I run romex, I am going to use all uninsulated staples (think we have 5 boxes still), just for fun.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Next day I run romex, I am going to use all uninsulated staples (think we have 5 boxes still), just for fun.


You do that and when the pitch changes from a C flat to a G sharp give that puppy an extra whack for me!!!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> That thing is huge ,and probably will not fit where you'll need it....


 
That's what she said.....


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

wendon said:


> You do that and when the pitch changes from a C flat to a G sharp give that puppy an extra whack for me!!!


Nope. I know how the staple should sound when it is snug, and don't hit the staple again after that. You are a dirty hack, Wendon! 


:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Nope. I know how the staple should sound when it is snug, and don't hit the staple again after that. You are a dirty hack, Wendon!
> 
> 
> :laughing:


About the only plus to using those staples is that it makes it much harder when I have to come and tear out your work and replace it in a neat, and workmanlike manner.* 110.12*


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Round here, we always use those all plastic staples. I find all the regional differences interesting.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> Round here, we always use those all plastic staples. I find all the regional differences interesting.


That looks about right. Do you ever use 3M stackers?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Nope...never have.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> Nope...never have.


I'll probably get called weird but I use them by the bag full for resi work. When we set the boxes, we nail stackers above most of the switch boxes. Makes for fast installation especially if there isn't room to staple between the studs. It also keeps your wires from getting to close to the edge of the stud even though that doesn't matter in Wisconsin. Also work great if you have a lot of homeruns running down a floor joist.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

wendon said:


> Non-insulated staples are hack IMHO I've never seen them used in my area. I've only seen them used down south so I guess it's also ******* !:laughing::laughing:


 

******* is when you take a scrap piece of insulation wrap it around the wires and either staple it or screw it to the stud



wendon said:


> That looks about right. Do you ever use 3M stackers?


I use stackers all the time myself

never allow more than 2 wires behind a staple even if theyre rated for it


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> Round here, we always use those all plastic staples. I find all the regional differences interesting.


Never used those. It has always been Viking staples in different sizes.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

wendon said:


> About the only plus to using those staples is that it makes it much harder when I have to come and tear out your work and replace it in a neat, and workmanlike manner.* 110.12*


Sure thing buckwheat. Where exposed, my work is neat, romex and whatnot is straight, etc. Where it is going behind sheetrock it is still pretty neat. Dropping to boxes I use staples and double up the 2 wires and single the 3 wires. You can fit 2 staples next to each other and still get a 1 1/4" clearance on both sides of a 2x4. If there is more than that I staple down the stud on the other side of the bay. If there is a 4 gang switch or whatever, I use stackers, but that is pretty rare.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Sure thing buckwheat. Where exposed, my work is neat, romex and whatnot is straight, etc. Where it is going behind sheetrock it is still pretty neat. Dropping to boxes I use staples and double up the 2 wires and single the 3 wires. You can fit 2 staples next to each other and still get a 1 1/4" clearance on both sides of a 2x4. If there is more than that I staple down the stud on the other side of the bay. If there is a 4 gang switch or whatever, I use stackers, but that is pretty rare.


If you're doing it correctly, you're using a staple listed for 2 cables. A sharp inspector will call you on it. And how do you hammer in those staples when you only have about a 3" space?? Too slow IMHO !

Oh, and by the way, my name's not buckwheat. Coming from a youngster like you, it's "SIR"!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## christrician (Aug 6, 2011)

bmailman20 said:


> Has anyone ever seen/used one of these? http://www.quikstrap.com/what-makes-it-great/ Our supply house sent one over as a demo. I had to try it, but it seems more like a gimmick or toy. It's kind of cool, but won't replace the ole hammer and staple pouch.


Def not practical. Might as well just chain your arms and legs together and try to run rope...


----------

